# Hi!



## JimmywiT (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, I found your forum when searching for a painting and i came up with this thread http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/anglo-argentine-pilots-action-1387.html

I actually have a print of the first painting in that thread signed by several Anglo-Argentine fighter vets, I wanted a online copy to set as my desktop.

i am half Argentine myself, and my Argentine side has a history of involvement in aviation, and I have been interested in military aircraft for as long as I can remember.

I decided to join after briefly browsing and seeing so many other people who share my interest, although I think you all know a lot more than me!

I'l probably lurk for a bit, but I just thought i would introduce myself.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2008)

Hallo JimmywiT,

Nice to read you here.Stay with us longer and enjoy,please.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello Jimmy and welcome to the forum.

Charles


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 29, 2008)

G'day mate and welcome to the forum hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome from down under, mate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome Jimmy. You may know more than some of us here, too. Like to hear more about aviation in Argentine.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

welcome.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 30, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Welcome Jimmy. You may know more than some of us here, too. Like to hear more about aviation in Argentine.



Definitely!!!!!! Welcome Jimmy, we can all learn something from each other.


----------



## Célérité (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## DBII (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Chocks Away and all that stuff.


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi there Jimmy and welcome to the forum


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 18, 2008)

JimmywiT said:


> Hello, I found your forum when searching for a painting and i came up with this thread http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/anglo-argentine-pilots-action-1387.html
> 
> I actually have a print of the first painting in that thread signed by several Anglo-Argentine fighter vets, I wanted a online copy to set as my desktop.
> 
> ...


jimmyWiT, Welcome!Glad you're here with us!Hope to hear more from you. -Karl


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome matey!


----------



## trackend (Apr 20, 2008)

hi jim
You probably know more than me as everyone else on here does, in fact they keep making me stand in the corner with a pointy hat on


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2008)

an aluminum pointy hat!


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome Jimmy! I'm sure you know a few things we don't too, so don't be afraid to put your 2 cents in!


----------

